# Got plants but not sure how to set them up??



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey beta lovers 

I just bought a couple of good looking anacharis and water vesperia at Petsmart and was wondering how long should I keep them in quarentien? Also are these plants floater or can they be good for planting into substrate and still survive?? 

Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*If you bought them from PS, didn't they come in tubes?*

If they came in tubes with that white gel stuff around the roots they should be ready to add to your tank immediately.

BTW, how much did you pay for them? I need to buy some wisteria myself.

Water Wisteria *Proper Name:* Hygrophila difformis.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah that one I paid like 3.14 for a bunch so I got 2 and no it was in a big tank with other plants and snails that's why it's in quarentien... But can they both be planted in substrate with out stem rot


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Any stem plants are fine for immediate planting as they root extremely fast. Some people just like to float them to get roots developed.

Both plants are fine left floating or planted. If the wisteria gets too big you simply cut it below those little bumbs where the leaves come out of. This is where stem plants have their roots coming out of.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Only PTC sells loose plants like that in tanks. PS, sells plants that come in plastic tubes with clear jelly. 

Last time I went to PTC, saw a large open tank full of plants, but there guppies/goldfish and mixed in there. 

My 4 wisteria melted. My anacharis was eaten by the fishies. 
Hope you have better luck.

You may want to plant them in the back of the tank. Because they will grow tall & block your view if you put them too close to the front.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah thanks for the tips... And yeah that's how it was in an open tank but I made sure to pic the healthy looking ones with good roots and if I get more water wisteria I can ship some to you I you still need it it is pretty big about to hit max on my aquariums height... Just pay the shipping for it and I will gladly send some over... Sorry to hear about your plants MSG I only have my 3 Berta spin thought they will eat it (I say this hopefully) lol


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

How long should I quarentien the plants for snails??


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Usually 2-3 weeks. That's why I didn't buy plants from PTC. 

If I have snails I just introduce my purple betta into the tank. She'll rip them out of the shells & eat them. 

Are you sure you bought your plants from PS? None of the stores here sell those plants in tanks, PS only sells moss balls in tanks.

When I was at PTC I stuck my hands into the tank to check out the plants. There was no one to stop me so I was like, "Why not?" Found some plants I couldn't ID.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah it was at my local Petsmart. So far all the Petsmart I have visited in Florida have that set up a big tank with all the plants and some pond fish with a crap load of trumpet snails... Yeah I rinsed them off with tuning water then swished them in my water change bucket then finally put them in my quarentien tank with the new Betta but I feel like moving the Betta to another tank so I can keep him under a better watch.... And I wish my betta would eat them but they are passive little boys lol... I kight add some API plant food that has potassium which kills snails (killed my mysteries by accident once)


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

MSG said:


> Usually 2-3 weeks. That's why I didn't buy plants from PTC.
> 
> If I have snails I just introduce my purple betta into the tank. She'll rip them out of the shells & eat them.
> 
> ID.


Cool! I wonder if my girls will do that!?!

I was afraid I would have to smash the snails for the girls to eat!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

If you crush the shelled morsels, the bettas will definitely eat them, but I like bettas that are smart enough to rip them out of the shells to get the protein. 

The ones that are intelligent & patient enough to wait for the snail to expose themselves, deserve the prize not the lazy ones. 

The others can rip PIECES off, but the rest of snail that remains will FUNGUS up the water in the tank. If you've seen a dead snail, you've seen that white fungus cloud before. It's pretty nasty. 

Only Senetti is smart enough to get the ENTIRE snail without leaving anything behind. When I'm not around to feed her, she goes exploring, that's how she got stuck in the decoration. 


Weird, all the PS here sell plants in tubes only. 

When you're doing a water change or rearranging the tank, grab some of the snails then. 

Not like they can scoot away.

In this link picture #3 is me dropping 10 snails in her tank as the ultimate test. 1-2 hours later when I came home ALL the shells were emptied & clean. The other bettas are not as smart as her when when it comes to hunting snails. I doubt any shelled critter/shrimp would survive more than 1 hour with her patrolling the tank.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

That's Awsome my Betta did nothIng to my snails but flare at them for like the first ten min or so.... Last time I got plants from a huge tank like that I was lucky enough to not get any snails after 24hrs of quarentien and a rinse like the one I explained earlier today... So at I see no sign of eggs nor movement exept for the new Betta


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I found bunch plants in tanks at Petsmart..luckily I only bought two, cause one was not even aquatic. I went to Pet Supplies Plus today, and they also had bunch/stem plants floating for sale..$1 a bunch!! Woot...got my planted tank going anyway..just not "Walstad" like I was going to do.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

mts are awesome for NPTs with sand substrate


----------

